# Fuji X-Pro2 > X-T2



## Solarflare

10 Reasons Why the Fujifilm X-T2 is (probably) better than the X-Pro2 (Based on Rumors & Fuji Manager Statements) – Fuji Rumors


> The Fujifilm X-T2 form factor will overall allow better heat dissipation compared to the X-Pro2, preventing excessive overheating, for example when shooting in CH or 4K (Read Fuji Manager statement here).
> The Fujifilm X-T2 will shoot 4K, while the X-Pro2 will never get it via Firmware (Fuji Manager Statment)
> The Fujifilm X-T2 has a “boost” function for more frames per second (leaked image here)
> The Fujifilm X-T2 has a much larger electronic viewfinder compared to the X-Pro2
> The Fujifilm X-T2 has a more pronounced grip compared to the X-Pro2, so for most people it will fit better in the hand
> The Fujifilm X-T2 has newly designed dials (thicker) and locking mechanism, that should improve usability (see leaked image). On the contrary, many people do not like the shutter/ISO combination on the X-Pro2.
> The Fujifilm X-T2 has a new and more flexible tilt screen, which most people prefer over the X-Pro2 fixed screen (see leaked image)
> The Fujifilm X-T2 has a dedicated drive dial with video mode on it. Simply turn the dial all the way to the left, adjust your settings if you want and start filming (no need to press the drive button like on the X-Pro2 and then scroll down to the video function). Sure, you can place the video mode on a function button, but I don’t think many X-shooters will sacrifice an FN button for the video mode.
> The Fujifilm X-T2 has a new Vertical Battery Grip that accepts 2 batteries (so you can use it with overall 3 batteries) (see leaked image)
> The Fujifilm X-T2 will very likely be cheaper than the X-Pro2, because it does not feature the very expensive HVF+ERF technology (that’s not a rumor, just my speculation for now). A lower price tag wouldn’t make the X-T2 the better camera over the X-Pro2, but probably make it more attractive on the market.


Now thats just plain wrong, almost mean-spirited !

The X-Pro2 will be better because its COOLER !

First of all : it looks better ! Well, duh ! It really looks like a Leica M. Sort of. You know, the general direction. Especially with the 35mm f2 on it !

Also: It has a true OVF ! Okay, it would be even MORE cool if it actually was a real rangefinder, but at least it has a real optical viewfinder in the spirit of a rangefinder ! This can for example save battery life.

I see the X-Pro2 as the top camera for the photography enthusiast who likes to photograph with style. The X-T1 and X-T2 on the other hand are more like workhorses.


----------



## Derrel

I agree that the X-Pro2 LOOKS more attractive, in a traditionalist way. But not so sure the buyers of today are all that concerned with having their 21st century camera look like a 1953-premiered Leica M-series camera...

The X-T2's list of refinements sounded impressive to me. But on the other hand, I like a camera that offers an optical viewfinder system as an option.


----------



## gsgary

Derrel said:


> I agree that the X-Pro2 LOOKS more attractive, in a traditionalist way. But not so sure the buyers of today are all that concerned with having their 21st century camera look like a 1953-premiered Leica M-series camera...
> 
> The X-T2's list of refinements sounded impressive to me. But on the other hand, I like a camera that offers an optical viewfinder system as an option.


Looks more like a Voitglander
Voigtlander Bessa R2A R3A

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## juancervantes

I vote for the XT-2


----------



## Gary A.

I am getting both.


----------



## unpopular

The X-Pro is like a Leica M on the outside and a Contax G on the inside.

Which is awesome.


----------



## Solarflare

Gary A. said:


> I am getting both.


 ...

I am needing an "envy" rating now.


----------



## SnappingShark

reviving the thread - mwahaha - I just got an X-PRO 2 after it being available for a year.
It covers my needs. It looks great - feels fantastic and I don't need a workhorse, but something I enjoy using!


----------



## Gary A.

A very sexy machine. Enjoy.


----------



## sashbar

I am getting both and Mexico will pay for it.


----------



## jcdeboever

I had a chance to fondle the X100F and the GFX50S / GF63mm F2.8 R WR yesterday. Oh my, talk about precision and quality, very impressive. He had a near mint X100T that he was pushing on me for $600, had the grip on it too. I passed but man I wanted it. I'm taking the off camera flash photography class next month, providing I'm not on vacation. Supposedly, the instructor is going to use the GFX50s as one of the camera's. He is also showing how to setup HSS on the XT-2 and X100F.


----------

